# Need help for website name!



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm buying a website through toolcrazy and I need a good website name.
I'm planning on selling pens,guitars,and other woodturned items.
Any ideas I'm out.:frown::redface:

Here was some of my ideas,

www.jaredsguitars.com
www.jaredspens.com
www.schmidtguitars.com
www.schmidtwoodcrafts.com
www.schmidtwoodworks.com



I don't like the last 2 really. What do you guys think?

I need some good ideas!


Don't click on them. They don't go to anything anyways. I don't see why it says their links.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you make guitars?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Jared, years ago the phrase was "Pickin N grinnin" for guitar players.

Is "PickinNpennin" dated???
Write musical?
Different approach that would be memorable,

"AWW, Schmidt!!"

Maybe someone can work off this and go somewhere worthwhile.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2008)

"AllKindsASchimdt".gov


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 30, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> I'm buying a website through toolcrazy and I need a good website name.
> I'm planning on selling pens,guitars,and other woodturned items.
> Any ideas I'm out.:frown::redface:
> 
> ...



Jared Schmidt - Granbury,Texas USA - 16 years old
__________________________________________________ ________
I don't give a damn. I switch pickups like a Strat when I'm tired of my truck.

Clothes make the man. Naked people have little or no influence on society.

A Critic is a legless man who teaches running.

Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.

Nothing shows a man's character more than what he laughs at.


As per the rules of this forum:

Signature Guidelines: 

Signatures shall contain no more than 5 lines of text (includes blank lines), and that content is subject to the same restrictions as post content.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm starting to make guitars. I ordered some parts already.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Cav. I'll change it.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

How's that?


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 30, 2008)

PicksAndPens


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice, work, Jared.  I figured you would be willing to change without problems.

Now, as to the website: How about JSwoodcrafts ?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

I like both of yours Cav and Lou. Anymore suggestions?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

Does it matter if you capitilize it? Does it change what it goes to or what?

Example:

www.PicksAndPens.com

         or

www.picksandpens.com


Another Example:

www.JSwoodcrafts.com

             or

www.jswoodcrafts.com


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

jswoodcrafts.com and JS woodcrafts.com are not available.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

My full name is Jared Layne Schmidt. What about....

www.JLSwoodcrafts.com


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd stay away from the word crafts. The conotation can be less than what you are striving for. So maybe 

JSWoodworks.com

Or maybe just 

JSW.com


----------



## el_d (Dec 30, 2008)

How about "Schmidtwood" or "JaredsWood":biggrin:


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds good.

I like both of those suggestions.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

So far the ones I'm thinking seriously about are...........


www.JSW.com

www.JSWoodworks.com

and maybe even

www.PicksAndPens.com

Or maybe that sounds too much like I'm making guitar picks. What do you guys think?


----------



## Skye (Dec 30, 2008)

Schmidt-happens.com

really though, the jswoodworks.com gets my vote so far.


----------



## Grizz (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd not limit my opportunities with my name with guitars or pens.  Wood works or Wood artistry would be better.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea I like jswoodworks.com too.

Any mo?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

Give me some examples,Grizz.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 30, 2008)

Just my 2 cents Jared (and anyone else reading)...

In website names, the base part (the part before .com, .net, etc)... there is NO tie to case.  It is completely case insensitive.

So
JSWoodWorking.com, jsWoodWorking.com, JSWOODworking.com, etc all would workfine.  You can market them anyway you want.

The only time you need to worry about case is once it hits your website.  Pages on the sites are normally case sensitive, but you have alot more control there.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

PicksAndPens.com

JSWoodArtistry.com

These are about the only ones available now.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 30, 2008)

JSWoodenCreations.com  ?


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

a slightly different direction would be JaredSchmidtStudios.com (or something like that). Studio gives you more an artistic feel that people will associate with it. 

I actually bought RussianwolfStudios.com since I may wind up doing a lot more plastic materials.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks AlphaGeek. Any suggestions from you?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

3 posts at the same timing.

JaredSchmidtStudios.com seems a little long.

What about JLSStudios.com?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

JSWoodCreations.com  That sounds kinda of neat. Mostly wood guitars,but there would be wood and plastic pens. I would be working in a wood shop too.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

JSWoodCreations.com is available.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

Or Maybe PensandGuitars.com?


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 30, 2008)

Narrow your focus and then zero in on the correct words.  How likely is it that someone who is looking for a handcrafted guitar will also be looking for a handcrafted pen?  These items are too different to be effectively branded on the same site.  Start with one site, perhaps jsguitars.com, then create a second site, jspens.com .


----------



## alphageek (Dec 30, 2008)

I like that last one JSWoodCreations.com

The only advise I have is that if you do that, make sure that whatever you plan on using, you should stick with something you're going to tie to your products.

So if you go with JSanything.com, don't sign your work Jarod - noone will remember your S and will have a hard time remembering your site to find or recommend you.  No matter what, if web is going to be key to you (and these days it is!) then find a way to tie you to the site.

Dean


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 30, 2008)

What about SchmidtGuitars.com? I like that one too Dean.


----------



## el_d (Dec 30, 2008)

Aint there already a Schmidt guitars??


----------



## Spats139 (Dec 30, 2008)

TurnsAndTunes
TurnedAndTuned
TurnedandStrummed
TunedTurner
LoneStarTurner


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 31, 2008)

I like LoneStarTurner.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 31, 2008)

No there's not a Schmidt Guitars. There's Oscar Schmidt guitars though. Here's a pic of one of their electrics. His logo says Oscar Schmidt so couldn't I sign mine Schmidt Guitars?

http://www.oscarschmidt.com/products/electrics/images/zoom_ox10r.jpg

www.oscarschmidt.com

His guitars say they have handcrafted quality. They don't say anything about being handmade. They're also dirt cheap.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a thought, but I wonder if setting up a site advertising guitars is premature since you haven't started making them yet.  But you already make pens.  Nothing says that you can't start with a site focused on one thing and later add to it or have two separate sites each dedicated to a particular part.  I think that the two things are so different that someone might not look for their desired item, especially a guitar, on a site that isn't specific to this particular item.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Jared, I agree. You will be learning so many new things with a new website. Focus on what you have and what you know. Atleast for now. You can make an addon site for the guitars - later.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 31, 2008)

Can you change a website name later on?

The reason I'm such in a hurry is because I want to get Toolcrazy's website deal. It ends today. I can finish my guitar by the end of January and see if I like to build more too. But I want his Christmas website deal too. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jared, go take a look at my site. You'll see that the name I have is RussianwolfWoodworks.com but once you get there I have pages set up for different aspects of what I do. 

Penworks
Wandworks
Chessworks

and I can add more as I get into different areas

This is why I am a fan of the XYZ Woodworks or XYZ Studios names. Or simply JaredSchmidt.com such as the other guy is using.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 31, 2008)

Schmidthousecreations :biggrin:


----------



## hughbie (Dec 31, 2008)

lonestarwoodcreations.com............eh?


----------



## OldWrangler (Dec 31, 2008)

How about...............  

                 "SCHMIDT HAPPENS"

just a thought!!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 31, 2008)

Toys-R-Us.com ?????


----------



## markgum (Dec 31, 2008)

which ever you choose.  Keep it simple and easy to spell.  something that people will easily remember.  just in case you don't have a card or paper to write it down on,


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I might go with lonestarwoodcreations.com


----------



## alphageek (Dec 31, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> Can you change a website name later on?
> 
> The reason I'm such in a hurry is because I want to get Toolcrazy's website deal. It ends today. I can finish my guitar by the end of January and see if I like to build more too. But I want his Christmas website deal too. What do you guys think I should do?



Yes, normally you can 'change it' - most commonly by adding the new address and revamping the site, but letting the old one still point there.   If you're going with Toolcrazy, I'd ask him... He can give you excellent advise to help, I'm sure.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2008)

Do what you wish, just remember, every letter is one more chance for people to mistype.

Because YOU know your name, does NOT mean THEY will.


----------



## JimB (Dec 31, 2008)

I know you want to get the holiday special on the site but it sounds like you are rushing into it. Personally I think you are better off giving this much more thought than trying to get the deal. The name of your site will represent your business and you. The right name can bring in a lot of business becuase it is easy to remember and represents your products. It means something to people. The wrong name will be quickly forgotten, mis-spelled or not easily found when people do searches. 

I think you are rushing an important business decission.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim has a point, an online store is a lot of work. And yes a domain name is very important. Things to remember on a domain name.

Must be easy to spell.
Must be memorable.
Must be easy to give verbally.

The hardest part is coming up with something that is all of the above and available. 

Also, domain names don't necessarily need to be your business name. My business is
TFW Designs and my domain is http://handmade-pens.com

And what is a Google or a Godaddy or a Yahoo. But, you know who they are and how to get to them.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 1, 2009)

Aucustic-Ink.com


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a good one.


----------

